
Microsoft Doubles Down on Ethereum with New Blockchain Product - kobigurk
http://www.coindesk.com/microsoft-launching-new-ethereum-blockchain-product/
======
tdb7893
I don't really understand why some big companies are so excited about
blockchain. The trustless part of it seems unnecessary for them.

